# Favourite TV shows of all time



## Rustang

Enterprise [the last spinoff]
Californication
Firefly
Alias
Fringe 
Flight of the Conchords [some] 
House
Incredible Hulk
Kung Fu!
StarTrek [TOS]


----------



## Rustang

Oops, duplicate


----------



## Aerorobyn

1. Friends
2. American Idol (This will probably be my last season to watch it though - since Simon will be leaving, and Paula is already gone)
3. Boy Meets World
4. House, M.D 
5. Home Improvement 
6. Married with Children 
7. Burn Notice
8. Cold Case
9. Baywatch (where did you go?  )

This list make it look as if I watch a lot of TV - but I really don't.


----------



## Dreamer

_Ghost Adventures
The Biggest Loser
Project Runway
H2o Just Add Water_


----------



## Danse Macabre

Daria! 
Doctor Who
The Mighty Boosh

I liked CNNNN, although I doubt anyone here has seen it?
And Q&A, which is also an Australian show.


----------



## Daydream Believer

The Office
30 Rock
House
United States of Tara
The Gilmore Girls
Friends

Also, even though they're fairly new I'm really enjoying:
Modern Family
Community

Especially modern family. Love that show.:laughing:Abed's character on Community is pretty great though too.


----------



## Davidjg17

1. NCIS / NCIS LA
2. Dexter
3. Lost
4. Criminal Minds


----------



## breathe

I love absurd, creative comedy. As well as just very original shows in general. Most of the stuff on TV nowadays is crap so I don't own one (yay internets).

The Mighty Boosh is one of my all time favs.
Closely followed by The IT Crowd.

American wise...
LOST is pretty decent. More addicting than anything.
Star Trek (I've only seen the first season though.)
Firefly was great. Joss Whedon is always good.
This American Life.
First couple seasons of Weeds was okay too.

And most old Nick cartoons (Angry Beavers, AH! Real Monsters, Rugrats, Hey Arnold!... etc.) for the nostalgia.


----------



## Siggy

Quincy MD. This was oldie but a goodie, On before most of you were born. Thanks to an episode on this show the Orphan Drug Act was passed in the USA, giving patients, especially those with rare diseases access to new drugs and encourages the Pharms to produce the drugs. 

Law and Order, M*A*S*H, Monty Pythons Flying circus, Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Daria
burn notice
invader zim
bottom


----------



## Myshe

the new Battlestar Galactica
Doctor Who (new & old)
Torchwood
Carnivale
Firefly (like Breathe said, "Joss Whedon is always good")
Dead Like Me
M*A*S*H
and, I'm rapidly becoming hooked on Bones

Wow, that's a lot for someone who doesn't own a TV.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Lost in Space
Batman
Mission Impossible
Magnum PI
Charlie's angels'
The Waltons
The Addams family
The Munsters 
Quincy 
Kojak
Macguyver
Mc Millan and Wife
McCloud
Kung Fu 
The Flintstones
Brady Bunch
Lois and Clark
Friends
Mash
Psych
S.C.T.V

I have to stop.


----------



## Tucken

1. Dexter
A few more honorable mentions:
X-files
PJ's (Haven't seen it in years but I recall it made me laugh)
Dinosaurs! ("We are males, here us roar, we are macho dinosaurs! and we're way to smug to care who we offend! Buwahaha":crazy
There are much more, I enjoy Merlin atm


----------



## halah

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## wolfberry

I have rather a lot! And yet I don't watch that much TV.
They are:
Fawlty Towers
Keeping Up Appearances
Malcolm in the Middle
Samantha Who
Gilmore Girls
ELR
I love Lucy
The Good Life
My Family
House
Monk
To The Manor Born
A Fine Romance
Just Good Friends
The Partridge Family


----------



## Sylphine

*1. The Muppet Show*: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55efFQoR3BM
& (I miss Croonchy Stars): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v422Evvmqig

*2. **Duchess of Duke Street*

*3.* *Upstairs, Downstairs** :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEsYdATFVaI

*4. **Fernwood Tonight **:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EIZsR5SIU0


----------



## Cirrus

1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Absolutely amazing show, with a brilliant, very developed cast of characters, great scripting, and a great mix of genres! I watched all of it in about a month at the end of last year, haha, but it's still probably my favourite programme of all time! (For any other Buffy fans... my favourite season was 5 and my favourite characters were Giles, Spike, Willow and Buffy )

2. Friends
3. Avatar the Last Airbender
4. Hana Yori Dango (Japanese TV drama)
5. Doctor Who


----------



## mari

Skins
True Blood
House
Criminal Minds
Friends
How I Met Your Mother
Desperate Housewives
Ugly Betty
Nip/Tuck
Family Guy
The Simpsons
American Dad
The Addams Family
Dexter's Lab
The Real Ghostbusters
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Dexter
Top Gear
Bones
Medium
X-Files
Roswell
Monk
The Office
South Park
Two And A Half Men
Man vs. Wild
Locked Up Abroad
That 70's Show
Freaks And Geeks
Married With Children

TV freak.

(I'm probably gonna keep adding shows to this list as I'll remember stuff -.-)


----------



## Slider

South Park
The Office
Seinfeld
Curb Your Enthusiasm
The IT Crowd
Peep Show


----------



## Aßbiscuits

South Park
Family guy
Cleveland show
Penn and Teller bullshit

And a shit load of animes and stupid cartoons :tongue:


----------



## Alima

Animal Cops
Cold Case Files


----------



## dreampolice

Current:
Glee
House

No longer playing:
Battlestar Galatica
Jericho
Life on Mars (BBC)
Hustle (BBC)


----------



## Oleas

Dexter, House, Smallville...... The Bachelorette? : p Just kidding about that last one.


----------



## ferat

The best TV show I've ever seen are friends and heroes,...


----------



## VivienNagai

I have so many! 
I'm a huge fan ofcomedys and over the top soap and dramas

The Golden girls
Designing Women
Sex and The City
Dynasty
Days of Our Lives
Desperate Housewifes
The Facts of Life.
Girlfriends
Mary Tyler Moore
Rhoda
That Girl


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Seinfeld, MST3K, Freaks and Geeks, Married With Children, The Weird Al Show, The Wonder Years, The Office, Curb Your Enthusiasm, TMNT, South Park, The Simpsons, Ren and Stimpy, Daria, Sopranos, Trailer Park Boys, Planet Earth, Nova, DBZ, King of the Hill, COSMOS, Tales from the Crypt, Boy Meets World, Beavis and Butthead, In Living Color, The Critic, Duckman, Louis CK, Futurama, It's Always Sunny, Hey Arnold, Pete & Pete, Rocko's Modern Life...


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Definitely Heroes...! roud:


----------



## wawwhite

(in no particular order)

1. Arrested Development
2. Lost
3. The Office
4. The Mentalist
5. Dexter
6. Community
7. House
8. Firefly
9. Monk
10. Buffy & Angel
11. Big Bang Theory
12. Bones

It appears that I like comedies, thinkers, and crime shows.


----------



## haraya

Flight of the Conchords.

I love the Kiwi duo. :]]


----------



## helen82

There are many favorite tv shows of all time. However I just name some of them. They are:
1) Battlestar Galactica
2) Friends
3) Everybody Loves Raymond
4) Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
5) My Little Pony


----------



## lumbajak

Monty Python's Flying Circus.

Honestly. Has anything better ever existed?


----------



## Half Robot

Seinfeld. Ab Fab and some old British comedies. the Simpsons.


----------



## Hardstyler

Kinda wierd but sci-fi stuff interest me especially 
1. Eureka
2. Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis and Universe
3. Family Guy
4. Supernatural
5. Mythbusters


----------



## Cosmic Observer

MacGyver. Do I need to say more?


----------



## SyndiCat

The Pretender


----------



## Jncky

Totally forgot about this show. Great show. I think most of the episode (if not all) are on youtube. It's a cool watch. The character designs we're great.


----------



## Rusalka

I don't watch much tv, but when I do:

House
Arrested Development
Possibly It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
My summer guilty pleasure: Big Brother. :blushed:


----------



## L'Empereur

Spartacus: Blood and Sand


----------



## rikkoxtah

addams family for sure


----------



## paperbrain

Action-Only ran one season and it was screamingly funny and edgy. Way ahead of its time.

Arrested Development-This show had me literally rolling on the floor at times.

Breaking Bad-This is the very best television show I have ever seen; period. Nothing compares to it. 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer- I hate vampires even the original novel by Bram Stoker. But this television show is definitely an exception to my rule because it effectively combined real life with fantasy, brilliantly showing some of its most devastating moments not at night but in the cold light of day.

Frasier: The most sophisticated American comedy ever made.

Gossip Girl: Everyone deserves a guilty pleasure and this one is mine. Not always perfect but when it was good it was very, very good.

Moonlighting: The best written comedic dialogue I have ever heard. Not to mention the unparalleled chemistry between the two leads is nothing short of magic.

Taxi: Great writing and superb acting. This is very clever stuff.

Twin Peaks: Edgy, original and bizarre. 

The IT Crowd: The funniest, truest show about the tech world. NBC missed their biggest boat when they miscast and never aired the American version.

The Office (British and American versions): Cringingly, poignantly funny writing and gloriously acted by all involved. 

The Twilight Zone: Not always my favorite, sometimes hard to watch but it’s consistent brilliance cannot be denied. 

WKRP in Cincinnati: Greatest character cast ever assembled on a sitcom and so brilliantly written, chance taking and gutsy (watch the episode aboutthe WHO concert) it makes other would be edgy shows look like amateurs.


----------



## Tater Tot

1. Gilmore Girls - The writing, the pace, everything is amazing and I have yet to see a show nail rapid dialogue like Amy Sherman Palladino (the creator) did. The girly breakups and everything are annoying but they had to appeal to the teenage audience somehow.  I've watched every episode many times and always find new funny things I didn't notice before. s6 and 7 are awful though. :dry:

The Bad Girls Club - BEFORE YOU LAUGH - s2 is reality TV gold and actually had meaning and depth behind it. It's a different show now - I don't watch it anymore, but I have to mention s2 because the girls really did change and achieved what the purpose of the show was. The girls actually argued instead of fist-fight which is way more entertaining. 

Grey's Anatomy - Its on its 9th season and still relatively watchable. It's more "TV Candy" now instead of something you seriously watch, it's not great but for it being on s9 it's pretty good. The problems come in when the creator tries to re-spark what the show had in its first few seasons by having some sort of over-the-top disaster, and somehow ends up ruining the show and its characters.  Too many deaths and unrealistic tragedies now. s2 was perfect, though, and some of the episodes in s2 are so good that I had to mention the entire show.

The Ellen Degeneres Show - imo it's the Oprah of our generation.  I barely even watch it anymore but I know how good it is.

Gosh, I went from campy comedy to trashy reality show to cheesy medical drama to daytime talk show.


----------



## HippoHunter94

List of my ten favorites series of all time...

10. Louie
9. South Park
8. Freaks and Geeks 
7. Six Feet Under
6. Breaking Bad
5. Arrested Development
4. The Wire
3. Community
2. Lost
1. The Office


----------



## Adrift

1. Northern Exposure
2. Brooklyn Bridge
3. In Treatment
4. Early Edition
5. Three's Company
6. Dead Like Me
7. The Incredible Hulk
8. Lost
9. The Real Ghostbusters
10. Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Dark NiTe

1. House, MD
2. The Shield
3. Dexter
4. Star Trek: TNG
5. Walking Dead


----------



## countrygirl90

My Favorite TV shows are mostly either thriller or comedy shows :-
1. Baa Bahoo Baby ( its an Indian family comedy show full of sweet humor ).
2.Suite life of Jack and Cody ( I laughed a lot over the pranks played by both brothers in the show).
2. FRIENDS ( I really loved the undying friendship of all of them ,my two favorite characters of the show are Phoebe and Chandelier ). 
3. Heroes ( Sci-fi thriller).
4. Mr. Beans 
5. Rangoli ( Indian Music show).
6. Dance India Dance ( Indian reality Dance show).


----------



## StephMC

1. Flight of the Conchords
2. Parks and Recreation

I like a lot of others, but not enough to include them.


----------



## DoctorShoe

In no particular order:
Seinfeld
The Simpsons
The Office
Futurama
Trailer Park Boys
Arrested Development
Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Boardwalk Empire
All in the Family
MASH
Prison Break
Married with Children


----------



## Pom87

StephMC said:


> 1. Flight of the Conchords
> 2. Parks and Recreation
> 
> I like a lot of others, but not enough to include them.


Both these shows were a breath of fresh air. I just LOVE Parks and Rec. No one where I live even heard of the show. I keep dropping quotes in real life or I could not resist putting the Swanson Pyramid of Greatness on my Facebook wall. Of course, no one got it..

Anyway, I love that there is no laughing track in these comedies. Just a single facial expression can have me rolling on the floor, especially when it is all quiet and the camera zooms in on the face of a person. Yes. Still thinking about Ron Swanson here.


----------



## Tsaiireii

My go-to list;

Scrubs
Arrested Development
30 Rock
Mad Men
Breaking Bad
Supernatural (avatar, whoo)
Futurama
Community
My Name is Earl
Parks and Rec
....Revenge is growing on me, also.


----------



## seafold

Community, Freaks and Geeks, Arrested Development (I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THE NETFLIX EPISODES I AM SO EXCITED OH MY GOD), Breaking Bad, Star Trek: TLG, Parks & Rec, Lost, and Louie. 

My list is as generic as it gets.


----------



## lost monkey

How i met your mother
Supernatural
Friends
Sherlock
Suits


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Breaking Bad

The Walking Dead

Burn Notice

Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Stargate Universe

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel
Firefly
Dollhouse

The X-Files

24

House

Lie to Me

The Shield

Jeremiah

Sons of Anarchy

Scrubs

The Drew Carey Show

Battlestar Galactica
Caprica

Haven

Dead Like Me
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I watch a lot of television.


----------



## Bricolage

I really liked House, In Treatment, Seinfeld, and Dead Like Me. Louie is an ongoing thing. That's good too.


----------



## FresaFresa

My favorite show ever is The Addams Family.


----------



## Saturn Fox

Criminal Minds, Crossing Jordan, Desperate Housewives (only the first 5 and half seasons), The X-Files (until the half of season 6, plus some motw episodes), Dead Like Me, Life According To Jim, The Addams Family. There are others, I should make a list.


----------



## Bricolage

Seinfeld may, in fact, go down as the greatest sitcom of all-time. I hope it does. :happy:

It's odd and slightly awesome that something so absurdist could be canonized into mainstream culture. :blushed:


----------



## Saturn Fox

I'm also liking _Modern Family_, I've started watching it few weeks ago.


----------



## Aubbs

Can I just say old Nick. There was so many show I adored as a little kid like 

Invader Zim

Doug

The Amanda Show

All That

Keenan and Kel

Wild Thornberries

Basically the 90's


----------



## friendly80sfan

Here's my top three:
1. Being Eve
2. The X-Files
3. The Tribe
Here's the rest in no particular order:
Early Edition
Atlantis High
The Walking Dead
American Idol
The Middle
Malcolm in the Middle
Freaks and Geeks
Leave it to Beaver
Gidget
Scrubs
Jeopardy
Doctor Who 
Downton Abbey
My So-Called Life

I could go on, but I think I'll just stop there. Making this list has made me realize that I just might watch a bit too much T.V.


----------



## Antipode

Cosby Show
Dragon Ball Z (Shut up, childhood crush xD)
Boy Meets World
Everybody Loves Raymond
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

1. Supernatural
2. Bates Motel


----------



## StunnedFox

Without question, _Doctor Who_.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Stargate Sg1 and Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Emtropy

Breaking Bad
The Simpsons
South Park

<333


----------



## stiletto

I have a thing for "endless suffering".

Sons of Anarchy
Game of Thrones
The Walking Dead


----------



## gestalt

Watching Samurai Jack at the moment, and I was hooked within the first minute. It is fucking brilliant. The animation is downright artistic, story and music are also amazing.

Watch that shit.


----------



## Mercutio

.


----------



## eydimork

*Battlestar Galactica*
It's too beautiful to describe.


----------



## JoanCrawford

I don't usually watch much TV but when I do I tend to like a lot of trashy reality shows and comedies. My faves:

-South Park
-Reno 911!
-The Simpsons
-The Hills
-The Simple Life
-American Dad
-Cops
-Roseanne
-Family Matters
-Dateline
-48 Hours
-Modern Marvels
-Desperate Housewives


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Counting only live action TV

Breaking Bad
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Malcolm in the Middle
Married... With Children

I need to watch more TV, but dammit do I love these series


----------



## Obskewer

Dave Chappelle said Breaking Bad is just The Wire for white people, and I'm inclined to agree with him. though I love both shows, The Wire stands out as a more realistic depiction of drugs effects on society and actually tried to inform the watchers about greater socio-economic problems, that said I own a few Heisenberg shirts but no Wire merch.

I also like Game of Thrones
Workaholics
Seinfeld
Shameless(UK)
American Dad
Community - a few episodes were terrible when harmon was not given creative freedom
It's always sunny in philly
Life Support
Chappelle's Show
Simpsons

It's sad because TV becomes thinner and thinner every season from my perspective in terms of quality. like over-produced FBI/crime drama shows, where the protagonist is always being double-crossed, set-up or some other tacky bullshit. 

I mostly watch anime nowdays, but will forever feel that the first 1-10 seasons of the simpsons was the funniest shits ever, like i will rewatch an episode I have seen 100 times and still laugh uncontrollably


----------



## Bricolage

Obskewer said:


> The Wire stands out as a more realistic depiction of drugs effects on society and actually tried to inform the watchers about greater socio-economic problems, that said I own a few Heisenberg shirts but no Wire merch.


You're using The Wire as a criterion to judge Breaking Bad. I don't think Breaking Bad's writers had the same goals as The Wire's writers.


----------



## Alexis89

For the longest time it was Mork and Mindy (mostly for the first season). Then I discovered Doctor Who and never looked back.


----------



## hanzer

The Venture Bros. (TV Series 2003 - ) - IMDb
La Femme Nikita (TV Series 1997 - 2001) - IMDb


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hanzer said:


> The Venture Bros. (TV Series 2003 - ) - IMDb
> La Femme Nikita (TV Series 1997 - 2001) - IMDb


Listen to this dude. Venture Bros. is awesome!


----------



## Kaylee

Breaking Bad 
Game of Thrones
Dexter


----------



## JTHearts

"Lost Tapes" on Animal Planet. A lot of people thought it was a stupid show, but I actually liked it.


----------



## dumastory

Bones, Breaking Bad, Shameless US, The Middle, The Americans, My Mad Fat Diary, Sleepy Hollow, Merlin (kind of guilty pleasure... some eps were horrible though sigh)
and I'm really loving The Goldbergs and Growing Up Fisher


----------



## Writtenwords

My favorites are Friends and Prison Break (totally different from each other but I really love both)


----------



## petite libellule

Of all time? = Seinfeld and Saved by the bell. LOL!! Recent? House of Cards, Breaking Bad and Walking Dead.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Breaking Bad destroys the The Wire. The Wire is the most overrated show of the last decade. Don't care about realism. 

My favorite show ever is probably Lost. I also really like Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Deadwood, Dexter, Spartacus, Rome, Boardwalk Empire, Trailer Park Boys, Star Trek Deep Space Nine and Next Generation, True Detective, and Homeland.

Used to like the Walking Dead. Terrible show now.


----------



## letter_to_dana

Third Watch (6 seasons in total)
It's from 1999 to 2005. A very old TV show but a very good one.
They are trying to re-create the feeling with Chicago Fire and Chicago PD in our days... but they're not that good. Too bad I can't find it anywhere online. Maybe for the US people there are some available links... I hope they are.


----------



## laura palmer

veronica mars
arrested development
buffy


----------



## 89338

I can't range them as they're too different genres and it depends my mood.
Yet my favourites are as follows:

Game of Thrones
Doctor Who
Firefly (Forever a brown coat <3)
Adventure Time
Bravest Warriors (Not really on TV, but it still counts)
How I Met Your Mother
The Simpsons
Futurama
The IT Crowd
Big Bang Theory
Blackadder
Fawlty Towers
Lilyhammer

Think that was all... I like more but these are all favourites. As in I can always rewatch them and still like them


----------



## JustBob31459

hmm, best shows


'Allo 'Allo!
Alias
Star Trek (The Next Generation)
X-files
Death like me


----------



## Chest

House
Californication
The O.C.


----------



## TheRedKnight

Hmm, tough question, but I guess mine would be something along the lines of:

1.) Warehouse 13
2.) Orphan Black
3.) Elementary
4.) The Fosters
5.) Brooklyn Nine-Nine
6.) Legend of the Seeker
7.) Robin Hood (BBC)
8.) Star Trek: The Original Series
9.) The Vampire Diaries (i.e. before season 4 and onwards happened)


----------



## Polexia

That list is so long its not even funny ;-) 

Millennium
The x-files 
Homicide: life on the street
Oz
Buffy the vampire slayer
Gilmore girls 
Life (2008 + 2009) 
The black Donnelley's
Justified 
Longmire 
True detectives 
Game of thrones
The walking dead
The glades
The closer
Major crimes 
Rizzoli and Isles
Tremè
The wire 

There are probably some I've forgotten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herinb

Battlestar Galactica :happy:


----------



## Gruvian

1.Game of Thrones
2.
3.
4.
5.

And that's my list.


----------



## houdini

House of Cards
Pushing Daisies
Arrested Development
Damages


----------



## kimpossible119

My favorite shows ever:

Dr. Quinn: Medicine Woman
Little House on the Prairie (1974)
Spongebob
The Office (US)
Supernatural
Fresh Prince
Sherlock
Full House
Home Improvement


----------



## sceptical mystic

- Futurama
- Invader Zim
- Numb3rs
- The Big Bang Theory
- Heroes (1st season)
- Scrubs (early seasons)
- The Simpsons


----------



## gwennylou

I like way too many tv shows. But here are my current favorites and my favorites tend to change. Although my top one so far hasn't.

1. Lost- Sawyer is the reason why.
2. One Tree Hill- I like the drama and the angst and the love. Also it's about school and sports, and I'm into both.
3. Friends- Funny and lots of heart
4. Scrubs- Funny and lots of heart and great friendships and romance and sarcastic doctors.
5. That 70s Show- Kelso and they all get high and it's funny
6. Hart of Dixie- Same reason as One Tree Hill.
7. Grey's Anatomy- Same reason and One Tree Hill and Grey's Anatomy
8. Big Brother- SO MUCH DRAMA! AND PSYCHOANALYZING HOUSE GUESTS. 
9. The Voice- Singing and Adam Levine
10.New Girl/The Mindy Project- Tie between these, both hilarious.

Honorable Mentions:
Dr. Who
Sherlock BBC
Supernatural
The Office (U.S.)
Cheers
Mash
Arrested Development
Veronica Mars
Greek
Blue Mountain State.

I just like too much stuff.


----------



## Texas

Seinfeld
News Radio
Firefly
The Office (UK)
St. Elsewhere
Alias
The Americans
The Walking Dead
Justified


----------



## Ubuntu

Jeremiah
Legend of the Seeker
Xena : Warrior Princess
First Wave
Buffy/Angel
The 4400
The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Animorphs
Are You Afraid of the Dark
The Outer Limits
Boston Public
Oz
Once Upon A Time
Once Upon A Time In Wonderland
The Walking Dead
Lost
Heroes
Tru Calling
Dollhouse
Smallville (I lost interest sometime in the 7th season)
Invasion
Fringe (I lost interest toward the end)
Terra Nova
Star Trek : Deep Space Nine (and Voyager, Enterprise and TNG , the Prime Directive ruins a lot of Enterprise and TNG for me)
Supernatural (I lost interest)
Good Times
Family Matters (I guess)
Soul Food (I guess)


----------



## VinnieBob

ren and stimpy, samuri jack, star trek and voyager, twilight zone, outer limits, monty python, benny hill, original Saturday night live


----------



## GriZZi

Hannibal
X-Files
Millenium
Twin Peaks
Breaking Bad


----------



## Lycrester

-Hannibal
-Vikings
-Batman Beyond
-Sailor Moon
-The Walking Dead
-Rick and Morty
-Samurai Jack
-Supernatural
-Adventure Time


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

X-Files 
Cold Case 
House MD 
The shield 
Millennium
Breaking bad


----------



## Eset

House m.d.
Dexter
American Horror Story
Toradora!
Tokyo Ghoul
Nisekoi
Hyouka


----------



## bleghc

1. the good place
2. bojack horseman 
3. arrested development 
4. parks and recreation 
5. the office
6. gilmore girls 
7. how i met your mother 

i was also super into sabrina the teenage witch when i was younger.


----------



## Powermetal101

schookl rumble
naruto 
yu yu hakusho


----------



## Judson Joist

I'm more about movies than TV shows, but I loves me some '90s X-Files. Also Fringe. And 'The IT Crowd'. And maybe also 'Flight of the Conchords'. Okay, so there are some shows that have held my interest. Oh, and I watched a lot of Nova and Newton's Apple in the '80s.


----------



## Powermetal101

School rumble


----------



## tombjork

Twin Peaks for me. The dreamlike quality of the characters and setting was so well executed. It's a show I could watch on loop and find something new to pay attention to every time


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

The Big Bang Theory - I found physics really confusing so they turned it into a comedy sorta. Thats nice

Family Guy Stewie and Brian featured episodes ONLY - I think there's this INTJ enneagram 5 myth/stereotype... it should be INTJ enneagram 8 (Stewie)

Yugioh Duel Monsters - Blood Type O Personality (Tea, Tristan, Mokuba Kaiba), Blod type A personality (Seto Kaiba), Blood Type B Personality (Joey Wheeler), Blood type AB Personality (Yami Bakura, Ryo Bakura, Yugi Muto, Yami Yugi)

20/20 - I think College episode and Stupid in America episode was nice

Honorable: Zoey 101, Ned's Declassified, Jimmy Neutron, Dexter's Lab


----------

